# Specialized Langster steel 2011



## jayonabike (12 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know if/when this is going to be available in the U.K and how much?

http://www.specializ...enuItemId=14117

jay


----------



## colinr (12 Aug 2010)

I heard a rumour of £550 which sounds about right but I wouldn't take it as gospel.
Nice though isn't it. Felt and Raleigh (the US version) have some nice steels coming out next year too.


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Aug 2010)

British marque Charge have some steel single speed bikes in their range

http://www.chargebikes.com/products/bikes/list.php?type=SingleSpeed


----------

